# Getting back on two wheels



## jokeman (Feb 1, 2010)

After being away for about 20 years, I decided to get back into cycling, and bought a Windsor Knight 2010 from Bikes Direct, mostly for physical activity and commuting.
The Knight arrived in excellent shape, without a scratch, and required only very minor adjustments.
Unfortunately I was too busy last couple weeks and my first short test ride was today. 
What can I say – I couldn't stop! Not because the brakes, but me, I didn't want to.
I am really pleased with this amazing bike. I'm so happy. 
Thanks Bikes Direct for the excellent service and great products, this forum and you guys for all advices, making me finally to get back in the saddle.

PS
Will appreciate any advice for decent pedals (Shimano PD-A530; Shimano M540...) and saddle (Selle San Marco; Brooks...)

Thank you,
J.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Neuvation on their website has some good deals on seats. I personally bought an S5 in white for $39 and it has been great on my AeroTT. Pedals are personal preferance, i would recommend getting somethin that you can step in on both sides at first, like Crank Brothers Candy C or Eggbeaters(which are a bit loud). Even though they are mountain pedals the work great and are inexpensive, especially if you have been out so long. Have fun!


----------



## jokeman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you tone22.

S5 Saddle Titanium Rails, 230 grams for $29 looks very good to me.
How about Shimano PD-A530 dual platform Pedals?

Thanks a lot.
J.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought the Knight as well, and am also very pleased with it. As for saddle, I'm also an MTB rider so i chose a saddle that was a bit MTB-like: WTB Speed V Comp. It's comfortable and pretty affordable, so i don't really care that it doesn't look like a "road saddle". http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SA703A04-Wtb+Speed+V+Comp+Saddle.aspx?sc=FRGL

For pedals, I say it depends on your experience with clipless pedals. If you have no experience I'd recommend using EggBeaters as they have 4 clip-in surfaces and you can clip in any way you like. SPD's like you to "toe-in" first, then step down to completely clip in. That being said, I got started using SPD's on my MTB, so that's what I'm used to. I'm using the included ones with the bike, and they seem to work just fine but I have no idea how long they will last. After they start going downhill, I'll be looking at some Shimano XT or XTR clipless pedals.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Know all about the mtb thing, except that my 2 mtd's have flats for pedals and my dh bike has a road race saddle on it, along with my trail bike. The neuvation s5 is thicker then both of the other 2 bikes seats. One of these days i will go thru the garage and round up all of the seats i have and switch them out for a less seasoned one


----------

